# East Harbor is on Fire!



## Buick Riviera

Hey guys, if you get a chance it worth your time to fish East Harbor right now. We drove up this morning and fished 5 hours from 9:00 to 2:00 before the storm came in an boated around 40 bass with at least 10 or so in the 3 to 4 lb. class. T-rigged Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraws and Warrior Craws accounted for 95% of them. 1/4 or 3/8 bullet weight, pegged.

If you have a smaller boat, put in at Tibbels Marina ($7.00 lauch fee) and never leave the harbor or for bigger rigs put in a the nice ramps at Mazurik and it is just a short run to the west. Here is a couple typical nice ones from today:


----------



## laynhardwood

Sounds like a fun day. I always use tibbles it puts you in the center of the action


----------



## dugworm

That storm was something yesterday, huh? 3p-4p a lot of rain, 4p-5p bluebird skies, 5p-6p monsoon. We waited it out on Kelleys.


----------



## Jeffckd

Totally agree I fished east harbor Wednesday from 7a to 230p and absolutely crushed them. Mainly fished the area just north of state park ramp and burned a swim jig through the grass and landed at least 60 with at least half being keeper sized plus. Overall a very good day of fishing. Tried a few other areas of the harbor and they all produced !! Def one of the best bass fisheries in the state no question!


----------



## Dovans

Well poo.... I might have to head up that way on Tues. Where is tibbles in relation to State park ramps?


----------



## Jeffckd

Dovans said:


> Well poo.... I might have to head up that way on Tues. Where is tibbles in relation to State park ramps?


Tibbles is basically directly across the harbor from the state park ramps. No matter where you launch you will be very close the great fishing. !


----------



## bassteaser1

The once best kept secret is no more. By July those bass are so beat up it gets tough to catch them. We used to catch a hundred plus bass before the word spread


----------



## laynhardwood

The state park ramp on east harbor is for campers only. I don't think you can just show up and launch. Tibbles is a good choice and the best choice if it's windy and the lake is rough. If the lake is calm mazuriks is close to the Inlet it's just east. You can launch in west harbor also and cruise around the point into the east harbor inlet.


----------



## FSZ

Can I ask what what "pegged" means for Texas Rigging? I only know how to let the bullet weight slide down to the offset worm hook. Also, are you using an offset worm hook to texas rig those craws?

Sorry for questions, just trying to learn techniques! Thanks for the post


----------



## laynhardwood

Pegged keeps the weight In place directly over the eye of the hook. You can use T stop style pegs or rubber bomber stops. In heavy weeds, pegged lures are more effective but you can still catch fish with out pegged lures.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Yep, the State Park ramps are for campers. However, there is a East Harbor State Park Marina (and launch) at 2188 N Buck Rd, Lakeside but it launches you into _West_ Harbor. LOL! Then you can make the short run to East Harbor if you want but there is good fishing in West also.

FSZ, I use Gamakatsu EWG (extra wide gap) offset hooks for all plastics except flipping, usually in 3/0.










As Layn mentioned, there are a couple ways to peg a slip sinker but I prefer "bobber stops" like these:


----------



## Buick Riviera

Post script:
There is more than largemouth in East. Judy proved that after we caught 3 LM in this general area she boats this beauty on a Warrior Craw.


----------



## laynhardwood

Nice smallie! I also prefer the bobber stops because it allows your sinker to sit straight and not a little crooked.


----------



## FSZ

Thanks for the clarification guys!


----------



## Dovans

Unfortunately, I had a little accident and lost the use of my left arm. (I can move it,but cant put weight or hold anything) So had to scratch the trip to East Harbor. Just as well as my mom was more then happy to yell at me for wearing flip flops which caused my fall.


----------



## TDD11

I had a blast Friday evening and again Saturday morning at EH, as did the girlfriend. She struggles sometimes, even if I give her my fishing rod, and whatever lure I have established as "on fire". However, Friday evening and Saturday morning she tore it up. Fished husky jerks, blue/silver/orange, and was VERY twitchy in the retrieve. Caught my 3 nicest fish Friday evening while kayak trolling across the harbor. 

I did manage to catch one LM that had some sort of deformation.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Anyone ever top water at east harbor? I'm thinking about going this morning when I get off work with kayak but really wanna throw my top water frog and never heard if anyone used it there


----------



## laynhardwood

East harbor is good for top water. There is plenty of frog water in the harbor but popr, spooks, buzz baits all work quite well. East of the inlet there is some slop that I usually get some big fish out of on a frog or at least a chance at some big fish. The northwest side of the harbor has some pads and you can work a frog over there or any top water in and along the pads.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Hardwood your the man we gotta fish sometime!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

Sounds good man someday soon I will again 
Have time to fish for more than an hour or two at a time


----------



## NCbassattack

Good fish there on those posts. I'm only a few hundred miles away, guess I'll drive up..lol Speedcraws are getting them here too. Buddy of mine fished the South Fork of the New near North Wilkesboro yesterday, caught 42 smallies on pumpkin uv speedcraws.


----------



## mepps_fisher

Any recent reports? thinking of heading up there this weekend. Side question, how's the smallie action on the big lake out that way?


----------



## Frankie G

NCbassattack said:


> Good fish there on those posts. I'm only a few hundred miles away, guess I'll drive up..lol Speedcraws are getting them here too. Buddy of mine fished the South Fork of the New near North Wilkesboro yesterday, caught 42 smallies on pumpkin uv speedcraws.


If you do ever happen to make it up this way be sure and let me know....there will be an open seat in my boat for ya!!


----------



## snmcc

I have not made it up that way yet, looks to be 3hrs from Dayton. Can someone give me an address to good boat launch. I am burning vacation days so I should fish outside my local area.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## kapposgd

Google tibbels marina, it puts you right where you want to be


----------



## Scum_Frog

mazuriks is a state ramp that puts you right outside of it and u can hit some good main lake spots and the entrances as well! I would put in there personally.


----------



## rmike425

I'm brand new to lake erie fishing, so how would one find where the main lake spots for smallies are?


----------



## polebender

rmike425 said:


> I'm brand new to lake erie fishing, so how would one find where the main lake spots for smallies are?


If you're not familiar with the lake, hiring a guide would be your best bet.


----------



## rmike425

polebender said:


> If you're not familiar with the lake, hiring a guide would be your best bet.


Thanks for the help, polebender


----------

